# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  koliko često beba treba jesti?

## kaillasa

moja beba od 4mj. još uvijek jede svaka 2 sata   :Smile:   pedijatar mi kaže da je to prečesto a ne znam kako da ju naviknem na dulje razmake između hranjenja.

inače beba normalno napreduje i zadovoljna je ovakvim ritnom pa sam u dilemi što da radim  :?

----------


## nenaa

Mislim i ti pedijatri su strašni. Njima je svako dijete knjiga "jer u knjizi piše..."
Imaš oči i sama vidiš da li dijete sasvim dobro napreduje i izgleda. Dojiš? Ako da samo ti lijepo vadi ciku kad pita, ako ne dojiš drži se normativa i ako je djete gladno daj mu jesti.

----------


## kaillasa

samo dojim  :D

----------


## MGrubi

pedijatar je u krivu  8)  vodi se ratzmacima hranjenja beba na adaptiranom

----------


## nenaa

> samo dojim  :D


Hvala Bogu. Samo ti guraj cicu. Neka djete jede. Šta ti radiš kad si gladna. Jedeš, a pogotovo beba. Ako je zdrav i ništa u vezi sa zdravljem nije u pitanju samo ti hrani koliko bebić pita.

Da sam ja barem mogla dojiti.

----------


## KATALENIĆ

[quote="nenaa"]


> samo dojim  :D


Hvala Bogu. Samo ti guraj cicu. Neka djete jede. Šta ti radiš kad si gladna. Jedeš, a pogotovo beba. Ako je zdrav i ništa u vezi sa zdravljem nije u pitanju samo ti hrani koliko bebić pita.


Tako sam ja radila. Prva 3 mjeseca S je dojio svakih pola sata, sat. Poslije svakih dva, do tri sata. To je normalno. Samo daj bebici ciku kad god hoće.  :D

----------


## paid

ma prvih 6 mjeseci je (barem za mene )briga o bebi pjesma. kada god zaplače daš siku i rješavaš sve probleme-glad,žeđ, nemir, razdražljivost, strah,zubiće...

meni je sada puno teže-oćemo li mlijekeco ili kašicu ili vodicu.što kuhati.loviti ga po kući i tako.

zato samo daj siku i uživaj  :Wink:

----------


## imela

> ma prvih 6 mjeseci je (barem za mene )briga o bebi pjesma. kada god zaplače daš siku i rješavaš sve probleme-glad,žeđ, nemir, razdražljivost, strah,zubiće...
> 
> meni je sada puno teže-oćemo li mlijekeco ili kašicu ili vodicu.što kuhati.loviti ga po kući i tako.
> 
> zato samo daj siku i uživaj


Slažem se u potpunosti, sika je zakon !   :Naklon:   Samo ja još ne lovim po kući   :Grin:

----------


## Ms. Mar

> inače beba normalno napreduje i zadovoljna je ovakvim ritnom pa sam u dilemi što da radim  :?


Eto, tu je odgovor, a ne dilema.

----------


## trudnjača

Glupo je ograničavati hranjenje na neke razmake od sat ili dva između podoja...Kad smo gladni,jedemo,a ne gledamo na sat koliko je prošlo od zadnjeg obroka, tako i bebe...Moj maleni od 16 dana jede,čini mi se non-stop :D

----------


## Lillo

Meni uopce nije logicno na svaki bebin plac nuditi ciku kao rjesenje svih problema... mislim da beba ne moze biti gladna vec pola sata nakon dojenja.. tako cesto hranjenje dovodi do ucestalog dobivanja onog prvog vodenastijeg mlijeka, a ne onog masnijeg potrebnog za namicanje kalorija i dobivanja na tezini... tako bebe u principu u vecini slucajeva slabije dobivaju na tezini i imaju zelucane probleme iako se mame pitaju sto rade krivo, a non-stop doje... mozda nekada nije lose bebu malo maziti, nositi, pokusati otkiriti zasto place i sto joj smeta, a ne na svaki plac odmah gurati ciku... neznam, to je samo moje razmisljanje...

----------


## Lillo

Meni uopce nije logicno na svaki bebin plac nuditi ciku kao rjesenje svih problema... mislim da beba ne moze biti gladna vec pola sata nakon dojenja.. tako cesto hranjenje dovodi do ucestalog dobivanja onog prvog vodenastijeg mlijeka, a ne onog masnijeg potrebnog za namicanje kalorija i dobivanja na tezini... tako bebe u principu u vecini slucajeva slabije dobivaju na tezini i imaju zelucane probleme iako se mame pitaju sto rade krivo, a non-stop doje... mozda nekada nije lose bebu malo maziti, nositi, pokusati otkiriti zasto place i sto joj smeta, a ne na svaki plac odmah gurati ciku... neznam, to je samo moje razmisljanje...

----------


## Pepita

Ne traži beba samo siku da bi jela, ponekad se ona želi maziti sa svojom mamom i to mi je   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Moji dečki su oboje dojili svakih sat i pol do dva. 
Nikada nismo uspjeli navući duži razmak, ali se nisam previše zabrinjavala jer su lijepo napredovali.

----------


## Pepita

Moja ne jede svaki dan isto.

----------


## Cubana

> Meni uopce nije logicno na svaki bebin plac nuditi ciku kao rjesenje svih problema... mislim da beba ne moze biti gladna vec pola sata nakon dojenja.. tako cesto hranjenje dovodi do ucestalog dobivanja onog prvog vodenastijeg mlijeka, a ne onog masnijeg potrebnog za namicanje kalorija i dobivanja na tezini....


Ali ne nudiš joj svakih pola sata drugu ciku, već onu koju je već dojila, da dodje do masnijeg mlijeka, da sve posiše.

----------


## Lillo

> Ali ne nudiš joj svakih pola sata drugu ciku, već onu koju je već dojila, da dodje do masnijeg mlijeka, da sve posiše.


Naravno ne, ali beba sigurno efikasnije posise ukoliko nije papala 3 sata nego ako papa svakih pola sata, jer tada ne papa zbog gladi nego sto je mi silom nutkamo i ne razumijemo uvijek zbog cega place pa sve epizode placa rjesavamo cikom... I nakon pola sata opet najprije krene vodenastije mlijeko, koje je bebi dovoljno jer ni ne osjeca glad... Uvijek zacarani krug...

----------


## Cubana

Imaš na portalu lijepih članaka o dojenju i dojenju na zahtjev, gdje je objašnjena razlika u probavljivosti majčinog mlijeka i formule i nelogičnosti hranjenja na sat.

----------


## Lillo

Neznam zasto me odmah upucujes na citanje clanaka na portalu... nigdje nisam govorila o dojenju na sat niti spominjala adaptirano...samo sam rekla da me nitko ne moze uvjeriti da se majcino mlijeko moze probaviti za pola sata, na nacin da beba nemazelucanih problema.. a dojenje na zahtjev ne znaci da svaki bebin kme znaci i da je obavezno gladna i da pod mus mora dobiti ciku... moze se beba s nama maziti i ako je drzimo u zagrljaju, a ne samo dojenjem, ili..? nemojte me opet upucivati na clanke na portalu jer znam poprilicno o dojenju...prvo sam dijete dojila 2.5 god., a ovo drugo iskljucivo dojim evo vec vise od 5 mj. iskljucivo, znaci, bez vode i caja, papa svakih3-4 sata i s 5 mj. ima 8.5 kg.

----------


## lasada

Ja sam Laru dojila isključivo na zahtjev i isto sam imala svakakve dileme kada dojiti pa smo ja i MM stalno visili na forumu i na kraju od početka pisali o toj temi na ovom linku pa čitaj :
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=63906
Lara je sa 2 mjeseca imala 6,5 kila i to najviše zbog toga što je kad je do 3 mjeseca imala grčiće tražila stalno ciku pa ja nisam više ni znala kad je a kad nije gladna ili žedna mog mlijeka, pa sam joj stalno nudila ciku i nisam pogriješila jer je cikila kad i koliko je sama htjela.  Sa 6 mjeseci imala je  9850 kila, sad ima oko 11 kila i normalno se razvija i jednostavno je postala velika beba. Sretno!

----------


## mikka

ja sam k. mogla smiriti jedino sisom--nije da nisam probala nesto drugo, trece, pa i deseto.. ma kakvi. cica, i gotovo. super je ako mozes smiriti bebu na drugi nacin, ali ako neide-neide, pa uvalis cicu i gotovo  :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja uvijek prvo probam cicu   :Grin:  Meni tako laše, ja dojim na svaki kme iz sebičnih razloga. Da, ponekad trpam, a on neće   :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> Neznam zasto me odmah upucujes na citanje clanaka na portalu...


radi ovog



> ..samo sam rekla da me nitko ne moze uvjeriti da se majcino mlijeko moze probaviti za pola sata


i ovog



> I nakon pola sata opet najprije krene vodenastije mlijeko, koje je bebi dovoljno jer ni ne osjeca glad... Uvijek zacarani krug...


Naravno da ne moraš čitati.

----------


## Lillo

U literaturi lijepo stoji da je vrijeme potrebno za probavljanje majcinog mlijeka 60-90 min, a nikako ne 30 min. kao sto se mene pokusava silom uvjeriti... iz tog razloga mislim da nije dobro opterecivati djecji zeludac stalno novim mlijekom, kad ni ono iz proslog obroka nije probavljeno...

----------


## Pepita

*Lillo* ipak govorimo o maloj djeci   :Grin:  

Kažeš "U literaturi stoji da je vrijeme potrebno za probavljanje majčinog mlijeka 60-90 min". A što ako je moja cura sikila malo, tek tako da podoji??? To pitam jer moja to stalno radi pa jede po tri do četiri puta u sat vremena, a ja ne mogu vidjeti koliko ona podoji.
Neke bebe uvijek jedu hlapljivo i uvijek traže još i još i od tog prejedanja znaju povratiti. Moja prijateljica ima takvo dijete i ona nikad ne može znati koliko je pojeo i je li gladan, jer uvijek jede jako hlapljivo.

I ja sam od onih koja na svako kme uvali sisu. Nek je moje dijete sito, a za ostalo ćemo onda lako.

Evo dok pišem ona spava, spava već 10 sati bez da je dojila, a tek joj je dva mjeseca i naravno kad se probudi kao luda je, nadoknađuje to sve što nije jela preko noći. Super napreduje pa je pedijatar rekao da pustim.

----------


## zure

i moja beba je jela hlapljivo i sisala je svako sat ipo nekad dva prvih 6 mjeseci, rijetko je bljucala a kada i bi to bi bilo možda ni jedna mala žlica, super je napredovala (1,5 kg prva dva mjeseca a kasnije 900 g) pa tako da se nisan zamarala pedijatricon koja je isto govorila da joj radin razmak od 3 sata. kad smo krenili s dohranon sve je prihvatila bez problema i još super jede, još dojimo na zahtjev al samo noću, preko dana joj je valjda zanimljivija druga hrana.

i ona se rijetko mazila na sisi, možda malo kad su joj zubi izlazili ( prva dva je dobila sa 3. i 5. mj) i na samom početku prvih 15- 20 dana. 

moje mišljenje je da san poslušala pedijatricu i uvela razmak od tri sata da bi bila gladna.

----------


## melange

> moje mišljenje je da san poslušala pedijatricu i uvela razmak od tri sata da bi bila gladna.


shebala bi ti se proizvodnja mlijeka, što bi dovelo do toga što si rekla, da.

----------


## Lillo

Ja bi radije bebu od 2 mjeseca dojila bar dva puta tijekom noci nego je pustala da spava u komadu 12 sati bez dojenja... to ce prije zeznuti produkciju mlijeka, a ne dojenje na razmak od 3-4 sata...

----------


## zrinka

lilo, cestitam na uspjesnom dojenju, ali ne mora biti da svaka uspjesna dojilica zna sve o dojenju, pa eto uzmi u obzir i to...

 :Smile:  

majcino mlijeko jest lako probavljivo, ono ne opterecuje u tom smislu djecji zeludcic, a koliko se probavlja m.mlijeko ovisi i o kolicini popijenog mlijeka, a u slucaju kad bebu dojis, na dojkama nisu ucrtani mililitri pa ne znas koliko je pojela tj posisala i ne znas kad bi treba biti sljedeci obrok i kad je beba ogladnila i ispraznila zeludcic...
a osim toga, plac je zadnji znak gladi i nije bas najbolje ostavljati bebu da se dere iz petnih zila da bi bili sigurni da je sad ogladnila i dati joj sisati....

----------


## Lillo

Naravno da ne mozemo znati koliko je beba pojela, ali svaka zdrava beba, zdravog apetita, pretpostavljamo isprazni dojku kad je gladna, a ako to pretpostavimo, onda ni ne moze ogladniti za pol sata...niti itko od nas valjda ostavlja bebu da se dere iz petnih zila..bar se nadam...

Moja poanta je bila da se napredovanjem bebe, njenim rastom i dobivanjem na tezini, lako moze utvrditi da li mama radi dobro i je li dojenje uspjesno...oprostite meni neznalici sto sam se usudila iznijeti svoje misljenje, ali ima ovdje  primjera mama sveznalica o dojenju, cije su bebe mjesecno dobijale jedva 300-400 gr. a stalno bile dojene...za mene tu nesto onda nikako ne stima sa dojenjem...

----------


## Cubana

> ...ali ima ovdje  primjera mama sveznalica o dojenju, cije su bebe mjesecno dobijale jedva 300-400 gr. a stalno bile dojene...za mene tu nesto onda nikako ne stima sa dojenjem...


I moje je dijete bilo takvo, a nije bolje ni sad sa 2,5 godina kad jede sve i jede puno. 
Dozvoli da su i djeca različita, da su majke različite i da to što tebi uspjeva dojiti dijete svaka 3 sata i uspješno održati i mlijeko i težinu ne znači da je to recept za sve bebe i majke.

----------


## oka

Baš sam i ja htjela reći isto, bebe su itekako različitih potreba.
Moje prvo dijete je dojilo stalno, nekad svakih pola sata, pa sat i pol, pa dva i pol sata, takav nam je bio ritam i super je napredovala. I nije bilo niti govora za stanku od tri sata.
Dok drugo dijete od samog početka više spava, ima veće razmake u podojima, noću manje cica i nema  šanse da cica toliko često kao i prvo, danas sa pet mjeseci cica svaka tri, četiri sata, s time da opet ipak ima svoj specifičan ritam. 
Postoji vrijeme kad ne pocica baš puno, ali više ne želi jer se mora podrignuti pa ga moram dići i sljedećih pola sata ne želi, ali kad se ubrzo zatim opet primi cicanja pocica sve do zadnje kapi... uglavnom, da mu ne ponudim ovaj drugi puta moje dijete bi bilo gladno jer sam čekala da prođu tri sata?
E zato se kaže dojenje na zahtjev, jer ne prekidaju bebe podoj samo dok su gotova i sita, već zato jer se mora podrignuti, jer ima jetrove ili stolicu, jer ti dođe starije dijete pa izgubi interes i prekida podoj...
Ja ne nudim na svaki kme, ali mu ponudim dok mi se čini da hoće i nema šanse da uzme ako on to baš neće, dok je prva htjela stalno. 
Nije mi niti na kraj pameti bilo da su tolike razlike moguće. 
Uh meni bi jako pasalo da češće doji jer mi manje dobiva na težini, ali još uvjek dovoljno, ali evo ne mogu si pomoći, dajem mu najviše koliko mi dopušta.

----------


## oka

I da, još nešto, moja prva beba dobivala je mjesečno duugo nikad manje od jedne kile, a druga prvi mjesec 1100, drugi, 600, 400, znači puno manje, ali niti mojom krivnjom niti svojom, već zato jer je beba za sebe i ne smijem ju uspoređivati sa prvom ili drugim bebama. 
I stvaarno ne mislim da mi sa dojenjem nešto ne štima.

----------


## Dumbo

Evo , neznam baš da li sam pogodila mjesto ali tema je koliko često beba treba jesti a mene zanima koliko podoja bi beba trebala imati sa 7 mj . 
Znam da je individualno ali ipak koliko ? Obzirom da smo mi nakon 6 mj počeli dohranu a ja joj davala ciku prije i nakon dohrane a sada sam primjetila da mi nešto i neće odnosno jako slabo ciku prije dohrane .Hoće poslije dohrane (a prije spavanja ). Inače imamo doručak i ručak što se dohrane tiče . 

Koliko onda otprilike ? 
Hvala.

----------


## Mrvna

baš mi je drago da sam nabasala na ovu temu jer sam se već zabrinula. moja lucija (6 tjedana) traži jesti u pravilu svakih 2 sata ali ima perioda tijekom dana i kad smo na svakih sat vremena. Već sam dobila par dobronamjernih savjeta da probam to malo "srediti" i da "nije normalno" da jede tako često, "trebala bi" biti na svaka tri sata.

----------


## mikka

ha ha ha. super su mi ti savjeti. bebe inace gledaju na sat pa znaju kad bi "trebale" jesti  :Rolling Eyes:  

meni je k. visila na cici do kad nije pocela jesti dohranu, znaci s oko 8 mjeseci. nekad je znala traziti svakih 15 minuta. cak i cesce! pa i kad nije glad u pitanju, k. se recimo nekad ne moze smiriti nikako osim sisanjem. onda si tak malo potegne, tocno vidis da nije zbog gladi nego za utjehu. nije da nisam probala druge metode smirivanja, ali na kraju uvijek zahvaljujem bogu na cicama  :Grin: 

majka svih savjeta za dojenje je da slusas bebu. kada trazi-daj joj, bez obzira koliko je vremena proslo od proslog podoja. 

Dumbo, ista stvar. nema nekog broja podoja koji bi beba trebala imati. neke bebe imaju 2-3 podoja dnevno, pa sisaju po noci vise. neke obratno. nema pravila, pa nema ni nekog konkretnog odgovora  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Zašto uopće ograničavati djecu??? Neka cike kad požele!!! Bez obzira da li cike za utjehu ili jer su gladna. Ja nikad nisam ograničavala svoje dijete i kad ona želi cikiti sve ostalo prestaje!!!

----------


## Dumbo

Hvala mikka !
Ma nije da ju ja želim ograničavati , jede mi kada hoće ali je pravi mali buco pa me zanimalo da joj možda ne pretjerujem s hranom jer joj dam kada traži i onda sat nakon dohranu pa još cicu pa mi se ta tri obroka malo čine preblizu , a i onda naravno da mi manje pojede kada su obroci blizu . Ne bi htjela da mi prerano odustane od cike i da joj previše nudim dohrane ili preblizu da je jedan obrok drugome. Ali sada se neću zabrinjavati , koliko mi pojede pojede . Jednom više, jednom manje .   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Jednom više, jednom manje .


jednom pije, jednom jede  :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## Dumbo

:Smile:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

> Jednom više, jednom manje .
> 			
> 		
> 
> jednom pije, jednom jede


  :Love:

----------


## Honey

> Jednom više, jednom manje .
> 			
> 		
> 
> jednom pije, jednom jede


Pa se tješi, pa se uspavljuje, pa iz dosade, pa zato jer je mama blizu pa cika miriši...   :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

Evo da podignem malo. Mi smo ovde nove  :Wink: 
Moja  L ima 5 dana i do sada sam joj uvek davala cicu na svako kme.
Međutim, ona skoro svaki put bljucka i ne znam da li ima smisla da toliko puta sisa ako posle toga izbaci napolje očigledni višak.
Definitivno joj se ne probavi prethodni "obrok", a ona vrlo često "zeva" i gura ručicu u usta i okreće glavicu tako da mi daje jasne znake da želi da sisa, iako je od prethodnog podoja prošlo 15 min.

Pročitala sam dosta toga sa portala, pročitala nekoliko tema, vaša iskustva, ali niko do sada, čini mi se, nije spominjao to bljuckanje.
Savet?

I još nešto što je OT. Koliko tako male bebe dugo spavaju?
Čini mi se da ona samo jede i spava i da ima jaaako malo budnih perioda.
A spava samo meni na rukama i prsima. Neće nikako na ravno. Osim kad sam ja jaaako blizu nje u krevetu.

----------


## anchie76

> Pročitala sam dosta toga sa portala, pročitala nekoliko tema, vaša iskustva, ali niko do sada, čini mi se, nije spominjao to bljuckanje. 
> Savet?


Neke bebe bljuckaju vise neke manje. Sve je to normalno.  Ako toliko cesto sisa, gledaj samo da par podoja bude na jednoj dojci da uspije doci do masnog mlijeka.

Kako stoji s pelenama?




> I još nešto što je OT. Koliko tako male bebe dugo spavaju? 
> Čini mi se da ona samo jede i spava i da ima jaaako malo budnih perioda. 
> A spava samo meni na rukama i prsima. Neće nikako na ravno. Osim kad sam ja jaaako blizu nje u krevetu.


Mislim da neki periodi budnosti krecu tamo s 2-3 tjedna.  Do tada zaista dosta spavaju.

----------


## †vanesax

Od jutros je imala 3 pokakane, biće i četvrta sigurno, a za popiškane ne znam   :Embarassed:  jer smo još uvek u jednokratnim dok ne otpadne pupak.
Kakica ima vrlo malo sluzi i lepe je zlatno senf boje

----------


## Maya_78

čitam sve ovo i ok, razumijem da neko doro funkcionira "u kaosu"/"bez reda, rutine" i sl., ali opet mi se čini da je dobro i za mamu i za bebu da ima neki veći razmak  između hranjenja... zanima me od cura koje doje na zahtjev (jedna sam od njih, ali težim napraviti neki "razmak"),kada beba makne glavu od sise, da li joj nude ponovno... jer, čini mi se, ako ju se maaalo ne forsira, ostaje napola sita i tražit će za pola sata, sat... šta nije bolje nahraniti ju malo "jače" (naravno, ako želi i ako može, kad je već veća...) pa napraviti razmak od 3-4-5 h? (tako ja pokušavam; nemojte sada po meni drvljem i kamenjem  :Wink: )

----------


## Cubana

Ja ga ne mogu "forsirati", kad neće, onda neće  :Smile:

----------


## Maya_78

da, to je problem... moj u zadnje vrijeme isto tako... prije sam ga uspjela smantati da uzme još, sada je počeo pljuckati van... ali bo'me, kad se javi prije cca 2,5-3 h od zadnjeg hranjenja, pokušam ga "zavarati"/"zabaviti" do vremena kad mislim da bi trebao jesti
normalno, ne ako neutješno plače, ali ako mu je samo dosadno, onda mislim da treba ga i na drugi način (osim cike) animirati  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

eeee, vanesax, dobrodosla  :Love:  

moja k. i fidjin ian su jako bljucali. tj. k. je bljucala normalno, a ian je bljucao bas puno, znam da je fidji otvorila topik oko toga.

pa dobro vama ide, a? bas mi je drago.

----------


## Mrvna

> ali opet mi se čini da je dobro i za mamu i za bebu da ima neki veći razmak  između hranjenja...


Ah, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši...




> zanima me od cura koje doje na zahtjev (jedna sam od njih, ali težim napraviti neki "razmak"),kada beba makne glavu od sise, da li joj nude ponovno... jer, čini mi se, ako ju se maaalo ne forsira, ostaje napola sita i tražit će za pola sata, sat... šta nije bolje nahraniti ju malo "jače" (naravno, ako želi i ako može, kad je već veća...) pa napraviti razmak od 3-4-5 h?


Ja pokušam ali kad ona odluči da joj je dosta, to je to. Uglavnom traži svaka 2 sata što god ja pokušavala. Osim naravno kad se vozimo negdje ali tu je rješenje jedino da se preselimo u kamp kućicu   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> kad se javi prije cca 2,5-3 h od zadnjeg hranjenja, pokušam ga "zavarati"/"zabaviti" do vremena kad mislim da bi trebao jesti
> normalno


Sto ti daje garanciju da ti zaista ZNAS kad bi dijete trebalo biti gladno a kada ne?  :/   Mislim da je ono kompetentnije od nas po tom pitanju.

----------


## Mrvna

> Maya_78 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad se javi prije cca 2,5-3 h od zadnjeg hranjenja, pokušam ga "zavarati"/"zabaviti" do vremena kad mislim da bi trebao jesti
> normalno
> 
> 
> Sto ti daje garanciju da ti zaista ZNAS kad bi dijete trebalo biti gladno a kada ne?  :/   Mislim da je ono kompetentnije od nas po tom pitanju.


Ni meni cica nije prvo rješenje za plač, prvo probamo pomaziti i "popričati" a ako ju to ne tješi, znači da je vrijeme za klopu. S tim da kad se oglasi kao vatrogasna sirena, odmah idemo na pojilo bez obzira koliko je prošlo, to je njen plač za jelom i tu nema zezancije i odugovlačenja.

----------


## Maya_78

> Maya_78 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad se javi prije cca 2,5-3 h od zadnjeg hranjenja, pokušam ga "zavarati"/"zabaviti" do vremena kad mislim da bi trebao jesti
> normalno
> 
> 
> Sto ti daje garanciju da ti zaista ZNAS kad bi dijete trebalo biti gladno a kada ne?  :/   Mislim da je ono kompetentnije od nas po tom pitanju.


zato što otprilike znam njegov ritam i koliko je prethhodno pojeo... 
i naučila sam razlikovati plač gladi od ostalih 
i, na kraju krajeva, ponudim, a odbije (to je najbolji dokaz  :Wink: )

----------


## †vanesax

Ja ne čekam da beba zaplače. Dovoljno jasan znak da želi sisu je to što otvori usta i vrti glavicom, a onda počne svoju rukicu da trpa u usta i da siše sve što joj se nađe u blizini usta, bilo da je to prst, peškirić, štagod.
I tako joj ja odmah dam. Ni ne čekam da zaplače.
Ali sam stalno u dilemi da li je to ok, jer se ona fino napapa i to tako da dosta toga i bljucne van. I onda opet nakon 15 min traži da sisa da bi se uspavala, a želudac joj je već prepun.
Šta da radim?
Čak sam probala i dudu da joj dam   :Embarassed:  i tako mi je bilo žao kad sam joj time zapušila usta, ali srećom, ona još ne zna da je sisa. Vidi i ona da to nije to, pa smo je odmah i bacili.
Ali me i dalje muči isto pitanje.

----------


## mikka

samo ti davaj. tako je i k. trazila stalno, a vidi ju sad  :Grin:  mislim da se ne moze bas prejesti od mm toliko da joj nesto bude  :Smile:  . a ako trazi, brate mili, a sta ces nego dati joj, zna ona sta hoce, sefica  :Heart:

----------


## trudnjača

Često bi mi žene znale postaviti pitanje:''Kako ti mali jede?'' a ja bih uvijek ostala zbunjena jer nisam znala odgovor niti sam ikad to nešto posebno pratila. Ovo mi je drugo dijete i za koji dan će imati 4 mjeseca. Isključivo doji i ja se ravnam isključivo po njemu-ništa sat,ništa koliko bljucne,kad traži-dam mu,kad neće-nema šanse da ga ubijedim...i to je to. On raste,napreduje,guče,smije se,elem ,zdrava beba. Treba biti i teoretski donekle ''potkovan'',ali glavno u cijeloj priči o dojenju mislim da je majčin instikt i osluškivanje djeteta. Nikakva filozofija. 
Moj mali u zadnje vrijeme , iz nekih samo njemu znanih razloga, nekad ne sisa i po 4 sata ( a ne prespava cijelo to vrijeme ), nekad ogladni za dva sata, po noći me nekad iznenadi kad zaspe u 9 ,a probudi se tek u 3 poslije ponoći...

----------


## kaillasa

:D i ja hranim bebu kad traži sada ima 7mj. pa pokušavam ipak napraviti neki red i uglavnom nam je 3-4 sata razmaka iako češće 3 između hranjenja. 
 :shock:  mene uglavnom muči što ne bi htjela da mi djete ima problema sa debljinom jer se ja cjeli život mučim s raznim djetama a mislim da debela djeca uglavnom budu i debeli odrasli   :/

----------


## pinguica

> :D i ja hranim bebu kad traži sada ima 7mj. pa pokušavam ipak napraviti neki red i uglavnom nam je 3-4 sata razmaka iako češće 3 između hranjenja. 
>  :shock:  mene uglavnom muči što ne bi htjela da mi djete ima problema sa debljinom jer se ja cjeli život mučim s raznim djetama a mislim da debela djeca uglavnom budu i debeli odrasli   :/


joj, nemoj se brinuti da će ti beba imati problema sa debljinom. Nemožeš biti debeo ako jedeš prirodnu hranu. Ljudi su danas debeli zbog bijelog brašna i šećera koji konzumiraju na tone. Ako se i udebljaš od zdrave hrane (integralnog brašna, fruktoze...) vrlo lako skineš pogotovo ako si se tako hranio od malena jer onda postoji mogućnost da će ti tijelo sačuvati smeđe masne stanice koje su puno zdravije i puno brže sagorijevaju kalorije.

Nije bitno koliko jedeš već što jedeš.

----------


## trudnjača

Dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela.

----------


## apricot

> Dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela.


tako je
još bih dodala: ISKLJUČIVO dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela

----------


## vertex

> trudnjača prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela.
> 
> 
> tako je
> još bih dodala: ISKLJUČIVO dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela


Mislite kasnije u životu ili dok doje?

----------


## Inda_os

> trudnjača prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela.
> 
> 
> tako je
> još bih dodala: ISKLJUČIVO dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela


Eh, pa sad to malo ovisi o tome što smatramo debelim!  Moja isljučivo dojena beba ima 5,5mj i preko 10kg u 65cm i baš je fino prepunjena. Zašto ne mogu biti debeli od mm? Trebam li se ja zabrinuti  :?   :Sad:

----------


## Cubana

> trudnjača prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela.
> 
> 
> tako je
> još bih dodala: ISKLJUČIVO dojena djeca ne mogu biti debela


Ovo sam uvijek htjela pitati, zašto?
U čemu je stvar?

----------


## mikka

mislim da bi preciznija recenica glasila da iskljucivo dojena djeca ne mogu biti PREdebela. ne znam znanstveno objasnjenje ali znam da sav "visak" koji se skupi kod dojenog djeteta dok se jos ne krece naglo nestane kad beba postane aktivna. mislim da je dojenje i povoljno za odrzavanje stabilnije tezine u odrasloj dobi, ali to vjerojatno ima veze i sa hranom koju roditelji daju. 

npr. mene mama dojila 3 mjeseca, a nakon toga me hranila sa zdrobljenim keksima pomijesanim sa bananom i mlijekom (i mozda jos koja zlicica secera). trebam li naglasiti da imam problema sa ovisnoscu o slatkom i 20 kila viska?

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  trudnjača prvotno napisa
> ...


ma mogu djeca biti debela, ali to nije debljina koja ostaje.
ne treba, dakle, reducirati.
kako je majčino mlijeko sastavom optimalno prilagođeno svakome djetetu, tako će se taj "višak" potrošiti još tijekom dječje dobi.
isključivo dojena djeca koja imaju masu veću od prosječne, neće automatski postati i pretili odrasli.

Inda, ima isključivo dojene djece koja dobivaju po 2 kg mjesečno i stvarno su kao mali sumo-borci.
Ali, sve će to "otići".
Zato kažemo "ne mogu biti debela".
 :Love:

----------


## cuckalica

moja je pravi primjer ovoga o cemu apricot prica. sa 6 mj je imala 10,5kg. nismo je zvali sumo borac. zvali smo je bobetko. neki su nas prijekorno gledali "jer joj dajemo previse da jede". bila je toliko debela i nabijena da se pocela okretati sa 7mj. 8mj je iskljucivo dojila. na zahtjev. i to ne toliko cesto (po danu  :Rolling Eyes: , po noci je stalno bila pristekana). 
prohodala je prosloga ljeta. sad kad gledamo slike s pocetka i kraja ljeta netko tko je ne poznaje ne bi rekao da je to na slikama isto dijete. da ne pricam o soku koji bi dozivjeli ljudi koji je nisu vidjeli preko ljeta i prijekornim pogledima "jer joj mi sigurno ne damo da jede"   :Laughing:  
uglavnom, ona je jos debeljuca, ali nije ni sjena onome sta je bila.

ja se ne brinem jer moj brat (iskljucivo dojen 6mj) je bio jos deblji a sad na svojih 190cm ima 75kg. dakle, daleko od debele osobe. vecinu je izgubio kad je prohodao, a mrsavko je postao nakon 3. godine.

----------


## Inda_os

apricot, hvala!   :Love:  
Malo me smeta što svugdje eksplicitno piše da ne mogu biti debeli a ne ovako kako ti kažeš. Stvarno sam u jednom trenutku pomislila da je malecka možda bolesna kad se svugdje tvrdi da ne može biti debela

----------


## Indi

*inda_os*, draga  :Love:   :Grin:  Od prijateljice klinac je dobivao oko 2kg i već s 3mjeseca nosio robu za bebice od godinu dana.Isto tako je bilo i s prvićem, a sad je pravi mali elegnatni dječak.

I moja curka je s 6 mjeseci i 8,5kg "debeljuškasta", ko šar pej ima kolutiće po bedrima i vratu. 

Doji na zahtjev, tj.uvijek joj ponudim po princupu ako hoćeš hoćeš, ako nećeš nema problema jer doista mislim da joj mehanizam hranjenja radi izvrsno i kako treba. Tata mi je jednom rekao da je previše hranim  :Laughing:

----------


## Netipična

mene je isto to mučilo,kad bebi dati da jede,ali su mi i u bolnici i patronažna rekle da mu dam kad god traži i ja to tako i radim i vidim da je tako najbolje jer ona najbolje zna kad je gladna.

Moja bebica ima 10 dana,i jučer je od 14h-20 jela 6 puta.Prvo sam mislila da nešto nije u redu kad stalno plače,ali nakon svakog plača se odma umiri kad mu dam da jede.
Malo ima problem sa bljuckanjem kao da se muči dok bljucne,ali ga podignem na rame i bude sve ok.
Spava ne više od 3 sata.

----------


## štrumpf

Molim vas za pomoć...
beba ima 13 dana, isključivo je dojena i stalno bi jela. Problem je u tome što je onda muči stomak. Mislim da nema grčeve, već je muči natezanje kad kaki ili prducka, gotovo nikad neće da podrigne pa ne znam ostane li zrak u njoj. Dnevno kaki 3-4 puta. Jede i po sat vremena, zaspe 20-ak minuta, a zatim ponovno traži ili je počne mučiti stomčić, nateže se pa kaki ili prducka, a zatim ponovno trpa ruke u usta, plače i traži papati. Uglavnom na sisi bi bila cijeli dan. Je li moguće da se prejede? Čak mi pada na pamet i preosjetljivost na proteine iz kravljeg mlijeka?
Imate li kakav pametan prijedlog?

----------


## call me mommy

Brundo isto nije htio/znao podrignuti dosta dugo, pa sam ga znala ostaviti na trbuhu da lezi i onda bi se dobro isprduckao i podrignuo, probaj tako.

----------


## L&L0809

moja mala isto ima problema s zelucicem, kaka jednom dnevno (ponekad jednom u dva dana), ali dosta bljucka. u pocetku sam joj davala jesti na svaki plac, ali sam onda skuzila da je bolje da pricekam da prodje bar sat vremena od prethodnog hranjenja, jer se jadna samo treba podrignuti ili pobljuckati ili pokakati. tako da, kad mi se pocne plakati nakon hranjenja, podignem je i nosim i smirujem. cak i onda zna vrisnuti, kad je bas jako zaboli valjda, ali nedugo zatim se podrigne ili bljucne ili pokaka i onda bude sve ok.

----------


## tinaka

A kako znati jel dijete gladno ili samo traži pažnju? Ja ne bi htjela da mu za svaki kme uvalim sisu. Čitala sam da se tako dijete previše veže uz majku, a ja se jako brzo moram vratiti na posao i neću moći biti 24/7 mu na raspolaganju.

----------


## benedetta

A.će u subotu napuniti 3 mjeseca,isključivo dojimo i tek posljednja 2-3 tjedna imam osjećaj da ne traži stalno ciku. Sada može proći i do 2 sata između podoja. Podoji traju sve kraće, prosjek je 15 minuta,a ona ciku jako brzo prazni.U početku je podoj trajao i više od 45 minuta tj. stalno je htjela jesti.

----------

